# starter problems



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I was putting new starter cable on tractor tonight and after installing I tried to start it and got nothing but a very warm cable. Starter wouldn't even turn over. I did notice that when I took off the old cable the stud on the starter was kinda loose so I tightened the nut before installing the new cable. Thought I had it nice and tight but I was thinking afterwards that maybe I tightened it too much and grounded the washer on the stud against the outside of the starter(?) I also noticed that the rubber washer between the washer and the starter body was kinda rotted out and parts fell off when I tightened up the nut. 

Also I anticipate having to rebuild this starter sometime in the near future and cannot figure out how to get it off. Any ideas?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
The starter is rather easy to remove. There should be a square set screw with a big nut on it. Its on the clutch housing where the starter goes in. Loosen and take the set screw out. Now the S series tractors use a gasket between the starter and clutch housing to prevent oil from leaking out so be carefull you don't tear it. Since it may have been awhile since it's been off you may have to wiggle and pull, they usaully come off fairly easy.

Unless that stud is extremly loose you should be able to snug it and then tighten the battery cable. Make sure you have a good battery, clean conections, heavy enough cables, and your starter button is working. To check it pull the starter off, take jumper cable and attach to battery, red P and black N, put the other end of the jumper cables b to the starter casing and the red p to the stud, it should turn freely. Would work best if starter is secure in a vice and make sure no flamables are around because you will probably get sparks.

If you feel uncomfortable doing this take it to a shop and they can check it out for you. Best to find someone that makes there living fixing and repairing starters. Good luck.
caseman-d


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

If I remember right a 6 volt system uses heavier cables than a 12 volt system. Many just put on the smaller 12 volt cables and they can't handle the load as well. 6 volt works great but everything has to be right.
Rodster


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rodster,
If it's the same tractor from the post below I think he has a 12volt conversion. If that is the case he may have burnt the starter up if it got hot. 12volt should spin that that over with ease. A good 6 volt battery with heavy cable should do the same. It surprises me how many people think they have a bad starter or battery and the main problem is bad cables.
caseman-d


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Caseman
I don't remember, did he change the starter over to 12 volt?
I think he is still having problems with the alternator feeding power to the coil side of this ignition switch. 
Rodster


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hi Caseman
> I don't remember, did he change the starter over to 12 volt?
> I think he is still having problems with the alternator feeding power to the coil side of this ignition switch.
> Rodster *


Hi Caseman and Rodster

No I didn't change the starter over to 12 volt cause the old one works fine (Normally) I am going to look at it tonight when I get home from work (if it stops raining ). I am going to check my theory of maybe I have grounded the starter cable against the body of the starter when I tightened up the starter stud. I hope its that easy cause I put new 4 gauge cables on it. It makes sense since the starter suddenly won't turn over and the cab els are heating up real fast. 

If its not that then I will try Caseman's idea of removing the starter and bench testing it. If it needs rebuilt I think I read somewhere that you can have them rewound for 12 volts.

I'll keep you guys updated on my progress.

Andy


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that starter. But you mentioned that the stud on the starter was loose. If that stud turns, you can break contact or short it internally. If you determine that the starter is the problem, maybe you could pull the cap off the end and check to see if the wire going to the stud is shorted. It could be a quick fix instead of having it rebuilt.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I hope its that easy cause I put new 4 gauge cables on it.(quoted)

I would get rid of them 4 gauge battery cables and get some 2/0 cables for it, 1/0 minium. I can see why the cables are getting hot.

Since the SC originally had a 6 volt system the starter is 6 volts. That will work alright unless you get it hot and can burn it up. I don't know of a 12 volt starter for the S series tractors. Can this starter be converted to 12 volt, I don't know. Does anyone else have a answer for me?????
caseman-d


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a VAC that had a six volt system that I converted to 
twelve volts. I had that starter rewound to twelve volts by a shop that does starters & generators. It's been sometime ago but I think it was around $70. Have had no problems since.


----------

